# regulador de voltage entrada 24 voltios salida 12 voltios



## socialista (Ago 12, 2006)

no encuentro un circuito de regulador de voltage  de 24 voltios entrada salida 12 voltios pero de 4 amperios  para encender un fluorescnet de bateria de 12 voltios urgente


----------



## neutron (Ago 13, 2006)

podes usar un LM7812 pero no se si resiste 4A. si lo resiste, deberas usar un gran disipador de calor...

te paso el datasheet del integrado:

www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/LM/LM7812.pdf


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 13, 2006)

12v×4A=48W desperdiciados alpedamente
Usar un regulador lineal no hace que te dure mas la batería, mejor conseguí una batería de 12v o un balasto de 24v


----------



## socialista (Ago 14, 2006)

si tienes un diagrama de fluorescente a bateria de 24 voltios se te agradeceria porque ya tengo de 12 voltios   lo escogi de www.pablin.com.ar


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 25, 2006)

Si te referis a este, cambiando el transformador por uno de 12+12 en vez de 6+6 ya anda para 24v


----------



## socialista (Ago 28, 2006)

eres bien tarado no me respondas tonterias  sabes leer si o no yo busco una persona que sea artista en el campo no un inutil como tu okey


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 29, 2006)




----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ago 30, 2006)

Socialista, en esta comunidad no se toleran los insultos, aquí todos se tratan con cordialidad. Por eso haz sido expulsado.


----------



## johenrod (Feb 17, 2012)

bien hecho,,, hay que respetar...


----------

